
The wealth that results from private enterprise is very much a social construct - esqrama
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2016/nov/05/the-big-con-what-is-really-at-stake-on-election-day
======
esqrama
Our understanding of the optimal economic model is often oversimplified and
stylized by the left and right, alike. "The wealth that results from private
enterprise is very much a social construct." \- This is a fascinating read - I
do not know if the data cited paints a robust picture and there is a question
of causation about the gains in quality of life of people in the US in the
post-war era. Thoughts?

